# Error vmware has not been started??? help...

## genericcoder

hello....

does any body know how i can fix this problem on vmware??

when i do 

# vmware-config.pl

i get 

# Error "vmware" has not been started yet??

i am using amd64 1GB of ram... cheers

----------

## calle2003

Start the service

```
# /etc/init.d/vmware start
```

and put it into your default runlevel if you use it regulary:

```
# rc-update add vmware default
```

Regards,

Christian.

----------

## genericcoder

this is what i get

#/etc/init.d/vmware start

 * VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 * for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 * following command: /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                          [ !! ]

----------

## genericcoder

does anybody know where i can find a how to on configuring vmware for amd64..

----------

## d_adams

Maybe try this:

```
/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart
```

I had a problem with the configuration and this is what fixed it for me. It kept giving me errors about stopping the network and would not continue.

I'm also working on a how-to, hope to have it up soon. It will be a generic one, based on downloading it from vmware.com.

----------

## genericcoder

yo .. d_adams dont forget to put a link to the how to here... cheers..

----------

## d_adams

Pardon the crappy formatting, just did this in kate, haven't done the html to make it pretty yet. If there are any volunteers for the amd64 test, have at it.  :Smile: 

If anything doesn't work, let me know and I'll try testing to see if I can duplicate it and fix my screwups.

```

vmware server beta howto for gentoo

Assumes you have a working gentoo setup, kernel built with loading and unloading of modules.

Go to  http://www.vmware.com/products/server/ and follow the download link. It requires that you register to download it, so use a valid email address to get your serial number from them. Yes, it's beta software, but it seems to work fine, only had a few configuration problems. Save the file to your home folder. Create a new folder if you like, just remember where you put it. Gentoo does not use the init system they expect, so a couple of things need to be in place before you get started.

Almost of this will be done as root, so open a terminal and become that now. If you can't be root, ask your friendly sysadmin to do this for you.

Hopefully, you don't have an old version of vmware laying around in your system. You need to remove it to make this work. 

# emerge -av inetd

# cd /etc

# mkdir rc0.d   (these folders are needed by vmware, it's just expecting them, so do it) 

# mkdir rc1.d  (continue making these until you get to 6)

# mkdir rc6.d   (wasn't that a lot of fun? remember to use your arrow up and left keys to make it go a lot faster) 

# cd /home/username   (assuming you know your own username, change it to that)

# tar zxf VMware*    (assumes you downloaded the file to your home folder)

# cd vmware-server-distrib  (this folder should have been created by untarring the file)

# ./vmware-install.pl    (this is a perl script, run it as root or you won't get anywhere)

Accept all of the default values for this script. You can always change stuff in the configs later. This will install vmware to /usr/bin and several other places (config files, etc) Once that part is done, you need to run the configure script.

# /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl    (again, follow through with all of the default values)

Installing the content of the package.

In which directory do you want to install the binary files?

[/usr/bin]

What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?

[/etc]

What is the directory that contains the init scripts?

[/etc/init.d]

In which directory do you want to install the daemon files?

[/usr/sbin]

In which directory do you want to install the library files?

[/usr/lib/vmware]

The path "/usr/lib/vmware" does not exist currently. This program is going to

create it, including needed parent directories. Is this what you want? [yes]

In which directory do you want to install the manual files?

[/usr/share/man]

In which directory do you want to install the documentation files?

[/usr/share/doc/vmware]

The path "/usr/share/doc/vmware" does not exist currently. This program is going

to create it, including needed parent directories. Is this what you want?

[yes]

The installation of VMware Server e.x.p build-20925 for Linux completed

successfully. You can decide to remove this software from your system at any

time by invoking the following command: "/usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl".

Before running VMware Server for the first time, you need to configure it by

invoking the following command: "/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl". Do you want this

program to invoke the command for you now? [yes]   

Making sure services for VMware Server are stopped.

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

You must read and accept the End User License Agreement to continue.

Press enter to display it.      (follow the instructions, again. Hit q to quit when you've read it all. Yes, ALL of it)

Do you accept? (yes/no)     (must answer yes here to continue)

Thank you.

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

In which directory do you want to install the mime type icons?

[/usr/share/icons]

What directory contains your desktop menu entry files? These files have a

.desktop file extension. [/usr/share/applications]

In which directory do you want to install the application's icon?

[/usr/share/pixmaps]

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Server is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]  

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/common/task.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

  Building modules, stage 2.    

  MODPOST

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

You have already setup networking.

Would you like to skip networking setup and keep your old settings as they are?

(yes/no) [no]               (if your old settings were working fine, answer no)

Building the vmnet module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/userif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/netif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/bridge.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/procfs.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/smac_compat.o

  SHIPPED /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/smac_linux.x386.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/vmnet.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'

cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

Please specify a port for remote console connections to use [902]  

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Stopping xinetd ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting xinetd ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

Configuring the VMware VmPerl Scripting API.

Building the VMware VmPerl Scripting API.

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

Installing the VMware VmPerl Scripting API.

The installation of the VMware VmPerl Scripting API succeeded.

Do you want this program to set up permissions for your registered virtual

machines?  This will be done by setting new permissions on all files found in

the "/etc/vmware/vm-list" file. [no]

Generating SSL Server Certificate

In which directory do you want to keep your virtual machine files?

[/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines]    

Do you want to enter a serial number now? (yes/no/help) [no]   (new installation, yes, then put in serial number)

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Starting VMware virtual machines...                                 done

The configuration of VMware Server e.x.p build-20925 for Linux for this running

kernel completed successfully.

From here, exit root, then do the following.

# exit

$ vmware

Vmware should start correctly at this point and ask for local or remote host. Hopefully you know what you are doing now. It's pretty straightforward from here on out. If you have an iso of a cd, you can use that to install from.

If you have problems with the vmware-config.pl script, ie; failed installations, crashed box durning the install or whatever, reboot or do rmmod to remove the modules loaded by vmware and try reconfiguring vmware with this option.

(as root)

# /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart

This option seems to disable something in the script dealing with the modules. At one point during the install, I had accidentally hit ctrl-c and killed the script. Trying to start it up again gave me a couple of failed errors, and they were the ethernet modules that messed it up for me. If yours looks like this below, try the -skipstopstart option.

Failure point for mine...

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             failed

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    failed

It wouldn't go any farther and took me a little bit of hunting to find that option.

Hope this all works for you.

This has been tested on x86 gentoo as of 2-7-06 and hopefully will be tested on amd64 shortly.

```

----------

## Decibels

Tested on AMD64 and works. Had to start it twice to get Knoppix to work. First time X wouldn't start. Didn't do anything else, but started working the second time. So was running Knoppix inside Gentoo and browsing on both.

Followed d_adams nice howto and worked great. Only real problem had was even though inetd was installed it didn't work and had to install xinetd instead. Then reran the install script and worked.

Bad part was getting the download from VMware to work. Wasn't finishing the download would just hang at 100%.

Good work d_adams, thanks for the tutorial.

----------

## d_adams

Ok, here it is. The unofficial howto by me. Any errors, omissions or whatevers are my fault.

Worked for me, and for at least 1 other person so far.

http://dadams1969.googlepages.com/vmwareongentoox863

----------

